# Couldn't boot system because disk is full?



## commx (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

Yesterday I ran [CMD="portupgrade -af"][/CMD] to update all installed ports. However, suddenly the system didn't respond anymore and I saw that it was powered off (it's running as a virtual machine on a VMWare ESXi 3). I tried to start it again, but VMware reported that the disk is full (it booted, but once it reached "Starting rsyslogd", the system freezes). So i tried the single user mode in which I ran fsck - it cannot write anything to the root partition, even if its mounted rw. None of the partitions used are full, they all have approx. 30 percent usage.
A few minutes ago I tried to fix this using the livefs cd, but I can't mount the root partition there (Operation not permitted, even with uid 0 (root)?) [CMD="bsdlabel /dev/da0s1"][/CMD] shows strange behaviour:

```
Fixit# bsdlabel /dev/da0s1a
# /dev/da0s1a:
8 partitions:
#   size  offset fstype [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  2097152        0   4.2BSD    0  0  0
  b:  8317888  2097152   swap
  c: 83875302        0   unused    0  0     # "raw" part, don't edit

  d: 12546048 10415040   4.2BSD    0  0  0
  e:  2097152 22961088   4.2BSD    0  0  0
  f: 58817062 25058240   4.2BSD    0  0  0
partition b: partition extends past end of unit
partition c: partition extends past end of unit
bsdlabel: partition c doesn't cover the whole unit!
bsdlabel: An incorrect partition c may cause problems for standard system utilities
partition d: offset past end of unit
partition d: partition extends past end of unit
partition e: offset past end of unit
partition e: partition extends past end of unit
partition f: offset past end of unit
partition f: partition extends past end of unit
Fixit#
```

Is there anything left I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Sep 20, 2011)

da0s1a is the first partition inside the slice s1 (slice being the FreeBSD term for MS/DOS primary partition), run bsdlabel(8) on the slice /dev/da0s1 instead.

`# bsdlabel /dev/da0s1`


----------



## commx (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, sorry, that was my fault. Maybe I am just surprised why that works even on partitions.

I've attached the output of the single user mode shell.


```
# fsck -y
** /dev/da0s1a
** Last Mounted on /
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
UNALLOCATED  I=17  OWNER=root MODE=0
SIZE=0 MTIME=Sep 20 10:49 2011
NAME=/cherokee-admin.core

REMOVE? yes


CANNOT WRITE BLK: 12032
#
```


----------



## commx (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally I got it working - it wasn't even FreeBSD's fault. The data storage on the VMware host was full. Freeing some space there and the machine booted up after doing a fsck.

The thread can be marked as solved.


----------

